# Beztēma >  kļūt par elektronikas speciālistu

## janys

Es vēlētos studēt šo jomu bet ir trūkms švaki ar matemātiku bet sānāk praktiski darboties lodēt es vairāk ņemos pa skaņas pastiprinātājiem bet nēsmu strādājis kādā firmā. 

Nestūdēšu taisnība jums visiem jo nav man  dota matemātiskā domāšana nevarēšu nokārtot pat  pirmā kursa sesiju. Bet esmu studējis fiziku biju matemātika pilnīgs nulle to man teica matemātikas pasniedzēja bet četrinieku nopelnīju kautkā pirmajā pusgadā bet otrajā pusgadā bija rindas un matricas nu viss cauri bet pasniedzējam piemita humora izjūta  . Pirmajā pusgadā bija diferenciāļi un integrāļi bija jāzin tā formulu tabula es sapratu ka diferenciāļi un integrāļi ir līdzīgi tikai otrādāk. Man tas viss ir pierakstīts kladēs bet pie tāfeles pašsaprotmi neatrisināju nevienu vienādojumu. Bet matricas un tabulām sapratu kautko bet tālāk nē. Atcerējos interesantu vārdus  Košī un Dalambēra pazīme. Bet man teica ka es nemāku risināt sistēmu ka es nepabeigšu universitāti. Uzrakstīta sarežģīta formula uz tāfeles man saka tā ir  piektā klase. Lūk tā man gāja. Nejau tāpat vien es nācu studēt fiziku tieši elektrības dēļ žēl ka netiku līdz otrajam kursam tur bija  tāds priekšmets  kā elektromagnētisms. Pirmajā kursā bija mehānika. Es nesaku ka man  bija slikti studēt. Doktors kas man pasniedza mehāniku viņam piemīt laba humuro izjūta liels pluss. Fiziķi taču māk jokot. Mēs bijām pieci cilvēki kopā nē šeši vēl pievienojās. Es tagd nezinu cik tagd ir. Bet kopumā visus dabas proceusus nosaka tieši fizikas likumsakaribas kāpēc saraujas cilvēkam muskuļi tur ir fizika. 





*Piemēram RTU kas ir studējuši elektroniku un telekomunikācijas piemēarm ir oscilogrāfs parāda histerēzes cilpu vai kāda izskatās frekvences modulācija un amplitūdas modulācija vai tur tā notiek. kāda tur ir matemātika vai tur ir daudz studentu šajā fakultātē vēlētos izzināt ko tur vispār māca. Vai tur ir budžeta vietas.*

----------


## Delfins

man liekas, bez matemātikas (vismaz eksakto zināšanu domāšanas), tur neko nevar salodēt.
Ja tavas iemaņas ir "ielodēt kit gala pakāpi 7111 pastūzim", tad tā pat elektronika nav.

----------


## Vinchi

Šaubos vai pabeigsi elektroniķus bez matemātikas zināšanām. Labāk ej studēt to kas padodas un atstāj elektroniku kā hobiju. Jo tad vismaz ja tev apniks darbs tad neapniks hobijs. Domāju ka jebkura elektronikas firma ņems darbā cilvēku kas labi zina elektroniku bet nav diploma. Izņēmums var būt firmas ar ISO sertifikātiem  :: 

Un par matemātiku daudz vari nesatraukties ja tev kādā paša elektronikas projektam būs nepieciešama matemātika tad pašmācības ceļā atradīsi grāmatu un iemācīsies.  ::

----------


## Texx

Nav jau tik traki. Var jau pievērsties tai matemātikai un iemācīties. Paņem kādus kursus vai privātstundas. Bet nu studējot elektroniku galva brīžiem kūpēs  ::  ar to jārēķinās.

----------


## Raimonds1

Kas konkrēti ir grūti ar matemātiku?

----------


## Delfins

matemātiku nevar iemācīt piespiesti, tas ir vai nu ir vai nav smadzenēs.. resp. talants. Sēdēs blakus skolotājs, vai grāmata ar formulām, jā atrisinās kādu uzdevumu, bet tiklīdz vajadzēs padomāt (loģiski), ta pilnīgs čau. Tāpēc jau dala eksaktajās un humanitārājās... ja viens māk gudri d*rst, cits atkal lodēt un rēķināt. Elektronika ietver sevī plašu loku ar zinātnēm, - daļa ķīmijas, daudz fizikas, matemātikas, loģiskās domāšanas (sastādot shēmas ar UN/VAI/NE elementiem + kodu rakstot) un t.t.

Var jau būt, ka spēsi mainīt elektrolītus pastūžiem, bet par to diplomu nedos...

----------


## Jon

Tad tev bija jābūt "slimam" ar šo lietu jau pamatskolā. Tad sen būtu skaidrībā par sevi un loģisks turpinājums būtu tehniskā koledža un tehniskā universitāte. Man bija daudz kursabiedru, kas visādu citādu apsvērumu dēļ bija izvēlējušies šo specialitāti un tikuši cauri konkursam. Kaut kā jau viņi kārtoja ieskaites un eksāmenus speciālajos priekšmetos, kaut kā tika galā ar kursa projektiem un diplomprojektu. Bet specialitātē praktiski nekad nestrādāja, tik nobakstījās pirmos obligātos gadus pēc sadales (bija taču padomju laiks!). Bet tad jau studijas neko nemaksāja...

----------


## sharps

Lai elektronika liistu iekshaa, jaabuut ir labaam zinaashanaam matemaatikaa, fizikaa, kaa arii kjiimijaa. Tai lietai jaabuut sirds lietai. Jabuut arii logjiskai spriest speejai. Pats es saaku kjidaat vecos Rekordinjus TV, darbojos ar kjiimiju. Peetiiju elektroliizes procesus. Mani tas aizraava. IIsaak sakot tas jaasaak ar pashiem pamatiem.

----------


## uldisb

Izlasot 'so, j'utu ka humanitaaraas arii nevelk.

----------


## Didzis

janys, neņem galvā. Ja godīgi, tad es nekad nēsmu sapratis, kāpēc elektroniķiem tiek uzsvērta matemātiska domāšana. Es vēl saprastu programētājiem, bet ko tad elektroniķim daudz no matematikas vajag? Nu visadā ziņā man nekad nav vajadzejis to augstāko matemātiku, kuru mācija pirmajos kursos. Kam man integrāļi sastādot tāmes? Kam man matricas tirgojoties ar lietuviešu TV raidītāju ražotājiem? Man tūkstošreiz svarīgāk būtu bijis apgūt psiholoģiju darbam ar cilvekiem,nevis integrāļus. Gan jau katram no mums tas ir savādāk un tehniskā domašana arī katram ir savādāka.

----------


## Delfins

Daļēji taisnība ir, integrāļu zināšana nav nepieciešama, bet tomēr, "matemātiķiem" kā tādiem atmiņa un abstraktā+loģiskā domāšana ir labāka nekā, ja esi humanitārs. Teiksim, ja nespēj iedomāties vizuāli, kā strādā tranzistors vai pat kvēlspuldze (kāpēc tad viņa vispār to dara un kāpēc), tad grūti būs pētīt shēmas. Un vēl jo vairāk pašam tās sastādīt. Ir jāizprot lietas būtība kā tāda. Jāmāk galvā sastādīt/glabāt mazas shēmas (gatavas sagataves un t.t.)

----------


## Texx

Esmu lielā mērā vienisprātis ar Didzi. Tas matemātikas zināšanu līmenis ir nepieciešams dažāds. Piemēram inženieriem, kas izstrādā jaunus produktus no nulles. Tiem tiešām nepieciešams izveidot matemātiskos modeļus, lai iekārtas nebūtu "sagrābstītas no gaisa". Bet ir jau vesela rinda ar elektroniku saistīti darbi,  kur pietiek ar knapākām zināšanām: servisa speciālisti, tehniskie konsultanti, domāju, ka arī mikrokontrolieru programmētājiem standarta darbu izpildei velosipēds no jauna nav jāizgudro, daudz kas jau ir gatavs internetā un tehniskajā dokumentācijā u.t.t 
Pats uzskatu, ka matemātika ir laba lieta un it sevišķi, ja zināšanas tiek pielietotas reāli. Bet nu var jau visādi.

----------


## Epis

Kā jau rakstīts pašā Profila lejā, tad es iesaku apgūt pašam, ja neviens tajās universitātes nemāca, MCU kodēšanu (asm,C) tālāk strādāt ar visual C# (lai mācētu web lapas taisīt piemet klāt html, .asp), + arī jauno F# kas izskatās varētu būt daudzsološa, populāra nākotnes valoda  :: 
un ja zināsi F# tad principā grūtās HDL valodas varēsi nemācītes, jo līdz tam brīdim ganjau būs free F# to RTL sintezātori.
un kā jau es te saku, tad ir tā ka tā visa elektronika šodien vairāk izskatās vairāk kā programmēšana, darbs ar simulātor softiem, un citām inteliģentām programmām, kur vaig minimālas zināšanas matemātikā, galvenais Loģika, veselais saprāts, un spēja domāt, un visu laiku kautko jaunu mācītes, jo tas ir nepārtraukts mācīšanās pašatīstības process un nebūs tā ka dabūsi kādu skaistu papīrīti un tad varēsi vairs nemācītes un atrādāt 10-20 gadus savas zināšanas, jo pēc 4-5gadiem būsi jau aizvēstruisks, neproduktīvs inženieris.

cik cilvēku tik viedokļu  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Epi-ko tu te dirs!!!   ::  Elektroniķis afigennais atradies, kurš mētājas no viena kontroliera tipa uz otru un tik un tā neko paveikt nevar! Jāsāk vien piekrist ZZZ visiem viņa uzbraucieniem tev...

----------


## Didzis

Tas, ka visu laiku jāmacās kas jauns, tas tiesa, bet nu programēšanai gan ir maz sakara ar elektroniku. Neticu, ka labs programētājs spej uzzīmēt labu plati vai prot pareizi izvietot detaļas kādā shēmā. Tās ir pilnīgi dažādas lietas. Parasti elektroniķis pasūta progarmu programētājam un otrādi. Vismaz es no programēšanas nezinu pilnīgi neko, kaut mācijos to vēl uz Minsk skaitļosanas mašīnām un nekas. Elektronika jau nav tikai procesori vai programējamā loģika. Vārdu sakot, katram savs  ::  .

----------


## M_J

Bija laiks, kad domāju līdzīgi kā Didzis. Tagad vairs nē. Varbūt man nepaveicās, bet savulaik man tā arī neizdevās ieskaidrot programmētājam, kas nebija elektroniķis, ko īsti man vajag. Nudien nenožēloju, ka apguvu programmēšanu un visas tās iespējas, kas kā elekroniķim līdz ar to paveras.

----------


## abergs

> Nudien nenožēloju, ka apguvu programmēšanu un visas tās iespējas, kas kā elekroniķim līdz ar to paveras.


 +1
Kam vajadzēja pārdesmit korpusus CMOS, tagad pietiek ar vienu, plus vēl iespēja mainīt funkcionalitāti gatavai platei.
Par mācīšanos - ja diploms vajadzīgs naudas taisīšanai - arī labi. Galvenais nepamest pusē. Un ja striķi trūkst  ::  laikam 
jau arī tagad pastāv iespēja pāriet uz citu specialitāti.

----------


## Didzis

Es jau nesaku, ka apgūt programēšanu ir slikti, bet ir ļoti daudz elektronisku ietaišu, kur programēšana nafig nav vajadzīga. Nu kāda programēšana vajadzīga zemfrekvences pastiprinātājam, videosignāla pasriprinātājam, impulsu barošanas blokam, raidītāja jaudas pakāpei, u.t.t. Šādu iekārtu konstruēšanai vajag pavisam citu funktieri un tam nav nekāda sakara ar programēšanu.

----------


## M_J

Bet kur Tu, Didzi, mūsdienās atradīsi Tevis nosauktās ierīces tīrā veidā? 99% gadījumu viņas ir apkarinātas ar procesoriem. Skaļumu, tembrus, spilgtumu, kontrastu regulē ar pulti. D klases pastiprinātāju vai impulsu barokli vispār var veidot gandrīz tikai uz mikrokontrolleriem, tikai pašā galā piekarinot mosfetus. Var strīdēties vai tas ir labi vai slikti, bet tā ir. Tāpat - nezinu, kā ir organizēta attēla veidošana uz datora LCD matricas, bet baidos, ka videosignāla pastiprinātāja klasiskajā izpratnē tur nav. Protams, visi tie attēla apstrādes procesori strādā augstā frekvencē un, nepārzinot analogo tehniku, neko uztaisīt tāpat nevarēs. Tā analogā un ciparu tehnika nupat jau ir tā saaugusi kopā, ka vairs nav iespējams novilkt robežu, kur viena sākas un otra beidzas.

----------


## Didzis

M_J, tā jau ir, ka visur ienāk digitālās tehnoloģijas, bet ko tad Tu programēsi gatavā skaļuma un tembru regulatora mikroshēmā? Ko programēsi videoapstrādes procesoram, vai impulsu baroklim?Tur sen viss saprogramēts, paņem gatvu mikreni un ielodē pareizi shēmā  ::  . Faktiski jau mēs te runajam par konstruktoru darbu, bet cik tad Latvijā ir uzņēmumu kuros vajag konstruktorus un ja vajag, tad samet shēmu no gatavām mikroshēmām un gataviem tehniskiem risinājumiem. Es vairāk elektroniķu darbu redzu tieši elektronisku iekārtu ekspluotacijā un tur nu īpaši nav ko programēt- viss sen jau saprogramēts  :: .

----------


## M_J

Ko programmēšu skaļuma un tembru regulatorā, vai videosignāla apstrādes procesorā - nezinu, nav mans lauciņš, bet impulsu baroklī ir gana ko programmēt. Gala lietotājam ne vienmēr der gatavi standarta risinājumi. Latvijā ar tās "kupi-prodai" tipa burbuļekonomiku konstruktori, protams, nafig, nav vajadzīgi, un vēl kādu brīdi, kamēr izčurāsim aiz stūra tos aizdotos miljardus, arī nebūs vajadzīgi. Tāpēc man, kā padomijas produktam, nākas savas elektroniķa ambīcijas realizēt draudzīgajā austrumu kaimiņvalstī.

----------


## Epis

Tas ka vissa industrīja virzās uz gataviem, augsti integrētiem, ar programmējamu funkcionalitāti čipu līmenī ir tas fakts "Hard Fact", kautvai paskatamies vēsturē cik daudz pašos pirmsākumos bīja cilvēki, inženieri kuri mācēja strādāt veidot funkcionālas shēmas, analogās,digitālās (tai laikā kad proči vēl nebīja) un to cilvēku bīj ļoti maz, jo tā bīj baigā zinātne, un sarežīts process, turpretī kad parādījās pirmie procesori, tas apstrakcijas līmenis kādā tika izstrādāts produkts tika paaugstināts un tagat varēja dabūt to funkcionalitāti mainot čipa kodu, jeb programmu, nevis izstrādājot visu čipu no 0 un rezultātā lietotāju skaits kuri varēja izmantot šo jauno tehnoloģiju pieauga dramatiski, un zināšanu apjoms lai izstrādātu produktu arī dramatiski samazinājās, un tādēl arī tas ir tas vienīgais ceļš kas var padarīt čipus lētākus, piejamākus, jo jāatcerās tas kad čipu izstrāde katrā nākošajā mazākā tehnoloģiskajā processā izmaksu ziņā pieaug (gandrīz kā mūra likums) tādēļ arī ja kāds taisa kādu devaisu tad standartā mēģina viņā ieintegrēt maximāli daudz funkcionalitātes, kuru ar softa palīdzību varētu izvēlēties, konfigurēt čipu priekš sev vaidzīgās. 
Un no otras puses skatoties komerciālie produkti savā sarežģītībā, funkcionalitātē aug līdzi tam Mūra likumam, un lai izstrādātu kādu nākošās paaudzes produktu tā sarežģītība visu laiku pieaug, un vienīgais veids kā ar to cīnīties ir paaugstināt to izstrādes Apstrakcijas līmeni, proti aprakstīt modeļa,devaisa funkcionalitāti, un ļaut krutajiem, gudrajiem Compileriem pašiem izlemt kā to panākt gatavu, kādus kodus ģenerēt, un Microsofts priekš tam arī radīja to F# valodu kur pat nav jādefinē vairāk atsevišķi mainīgie, un visādi citādi sīkumi, to visu izdomā viņu inteligentais softs, vispār ar katru gadu dekādi programmēt paliek ar vien vieglāk un vieglāk, galējais līmenis būs mākslīgais intelekts kur ar bals komandām varēs dot uzdevumus un devais pats izdomās kas jādara lai paveiktu darbu, un šeit principā mēs nonākam pie iekārtas kas ir cilvēka saprāta līmenī, jeb "cilvēks".
"filozofija par Nākotni "
 un šeit vispār rodās fundamentāls jautājums ar ko cilvēcei vaidzēs saskarties nākotnē kad Nafta un fosīlā degviela beigsies un tas skan šādi:

Kas būs lētāk: uztaisīt augsti inteliģentu robotu priekš kādas rūpnīcas, vai ceha, vai sadzīves, vai arī uztaisīt cilvēku,  dabīgā vai mākslīgā veidā, skolot,apmācīt 16-20gadus un rezultātā iegūt augsti inteliģentu Darbaspēku kas tāpat atpazīst bals komandas, prot strādāt autonomi, un galu galā ir spējīgs pašražoties  :: .
Ar to es gribu teikt ka ja Enerģija = robota cenu tad tad kad beigsies super Lētā haļavnā Nafta,gāze, ogles, jeb fosīlā degviela un viss kas atliks nākošām paaudzēs būs atjaunojamie resursi tad Lētāk būs izaudzināt cilvēku nekā iegūt metālu,citus kompozīt matreālus, un uzražot to pašu čipu, kur ja kas čipa ražošanā šobrīd tiek patērēts ļoti liels enerģijas daudzums, un var tieši salīdzāt cik enerģijas vaig lai radītu cilvēku un cik lai radītu robotu +ekspultācijas izdevumi => izdzīvos Lētākā tehnoloģija. 

Vēlviens variants ir hibrīd mašinas kur izaudzē mākslīgi smadzenes uz elektriskajiem vadiem, un tad savieno viņas ar visādiem mehānismiem, sensoriem, youtubā bīj vidaks kur rādija kā mākslīgās smadzes(neironi pieauguši pie elektrondiem) vadīja mazu mašnīti kurai bīj tas objektu detektēšanas sensors, un smadzenes iemācījās vadīt to mašinu tā lai tā netriektos iekšā sienā, un ta jautājums kas izmaksā lētāk= izaudzēt mākslīgās smadzenes vai uzražot čipu ? un kurām būs mazāks energo patēriņš.

----------


## GuntisK

Mani nepamet sajūta, ka Epis slepenībā pīpē kko Latvijā aizliegtu...   ::

----------


## jeecha

Hehe, man arii liekas ka tiek lietotas kaadas aizliegtas substances. Un kas kaitina visvairaak - shausminoshaa "ne-pareizrakstiiba". Rodas iespaids ka vai nu teksti tiek drukaati nemaz nedomaajot (es gan joprojaam nespeeju saprast kaa var katru otro vaardu nepareizi uzrakstiit) vai arii autors taalaak par 3.klases vielu latvieshu valodaa nav ticis. Baidos ka Epja latvieshu valodas skolotaaja peec sho "palagu" palasiishanas nonaaktu slimniicaa no paardziivojuma un kauna  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Ir jau atsķirība, vai kārtīgi iemācās gatavos risinājumus un standarta  pielietojumus, vai arī uzķer jaunus principus un iemācās tos realizēt. Ir jābūt kaut kaam balansam starp laiku, ko veltī citu izdomato gatavo risinājumu apgūšanai un savu izdomāšanai.  Vēl ir tāda doma, ka reizēm tās pārmēru lielās zināšanas par gatavajiem risinājumiem traucē tos jaunos atrast.

----------


## Epis

Viens reāls dzīves piemērs: 
Aizvakar bračka stāstīja ka viņam fočikam zibspūldzei tas bezvadu raidītājs(lētais ķīniešu) gļuko un ne vella nestrādā, un tad viņš jau tur atrada netā tādus baigi labos kas maksā sākot no 90ls līdz pat top līmenim ~200ls, un tad es teicu:, ka paskatīšos vai kautko fiksi varētu pa lēto uzķīlēt, ar labu kvalitāti,attālumu un tādu stabilu darbību, un sākumā skatījos cypress CyFi Low-Power RF dačikus, un man protams ka intresē gatavie risinājumi visādi dev.kiti un tur bīj kits.CY3271 69$ laikam 2 plates, itkā normāli, bet nav tas FormFactor kas saietu iekš esošā nestrādājošā dačika korpusa, tālāk apstījos ATmel ZigBee un tur bīj  USB sticks RZUSBSTICK 39$ itkā šitas ir miniatūrāks, bet dārgāks, un tad nodomāju jāpa googlē un atradu tādu variantu kā XBee un tur lētākais iet par 19-20$ 2.4Ghz izmērs miniatūrs, un komunikācija ar MCU ir seriālā UART, + pašam XBee modulim ir analogi IO+digiālie IO, un pilnīgi pietiktu ar 1nu Mcu uz 2viem vai vairākiem raidītājiem, nekā tur tāda pārāk srežģita itkā nav, jo no manas puses vis kas jāda ir jāpielodē MCU, jāapskatās ar oscilu kādu TTL sigālu laiž fotoaparāts, un tālāk jāsakodē MCU lai tā darbinātu raidītāju, kas ziņotu otram ka kautkas tai galā ir jāieslēdz, nu tā smērā vienkārša darbība  :: , un tīri intresanti būtu paņemties ar tiem bezvadu dačikiem. 

Reāli jau ir tā ka sadzīves līmeņa devaisus viss lētāk ir taisīt šādā strillā no pusfabrikātiem(moduļiem,kitiem), nevis tur taisīt no 0 katru elementu, bet ja domā par kādu sērījveida ražošanu tad protams ka būs lētāk izdevīgāg tur taisīt visas komponentes, bet sadzīves līmenī šāds pusfabrikātu ceļš ir OK.

----------


## Delfins

I nifiga nav lēti. KET-i domāti mācībām.. a tjap-ļap produkcija sux-by-default.
neviens fotogrāfs neņems tavu izstrādājumu tādā paskatā, pasūtīs nah*

Šeit tu epi kārtējoreizi parādīji savu glupību..

----------


## jeecha

Man arii ir kjiinieshu zibenja trigeris un man vinsh njifiga negljuko... un maksaa leetaak nekaa tev viens Xbee transiiveris.

Taisot shaadu viena probleema vareetu buut ka tam visam jaanotiek aatri, lai zibenis traapa kameer kameras sleedzis veel ir pilniibaa valjaa. Pienjemot ka kameras parasti vairaak par 1/250s zibspuldzes sinhronizaaciju nespeej, to ka zibshnja ilgums pie maksimaalaas jaudas var pat paarsniegt 1/1000s, sanaak ka no briizha kameer kameera dod signaalu liidz briidim kameer jaapalaizh zibspuldze droshvien vairaak par kaadu 1ms nedriiksteetu buut un jo mazaak jo labaak.

----------


## Epis

atradu 1nu labāku variantu par XBee un tas ir ZigBit (Zigbee) http://www.meshnetics.com/zigbee-modules/chip-antenna/  tur tajā modulī ir iekšā ielikta ATmega128 + Atmel AT86RF230 radio transceiver
un no ārpuses var piekļūt atmegas128 IO piniem un JTAGam tākā ja grib var ielādēt pat savējo softu čipā, vai arī izmantot viņu dotos softus un visādus C kodu bibloteku paraugus, un principā šitas variats reāli ir kā development kits ar MCU + RF čipu+ chip antēnu vienā skaistā pakā un maksā 23$  ::  būs laikam jānopērk pāris šitādi un jāpaspēlējās, nu ja nederēs fotoaparātam tad atradīs kādu citu pielietojumu  :: .

----------


## zzz

> nu ja nederēs fotoaparātam tad atradīs kādu citu pielietojumu .


 Jaja. Katraa zinjaa kaadus piecus seshus shitaadus vajag toposhajaa super cnc iemonteet.  ::

----------


## deivs001

Man liekas, ka Epis un citi mudinātaji ir aizgājuši mazliet par tālu no tēmas. Pirms kaut ko rakstam, izlasām tēmas nosaukumu un pārdomājam vai tas, ko gribējāt rakstīt atbilst nosaukumam.
Tā kā man pašam skolā, profesija ir saistīta ar elektroniku, tad neteikšu, ka var iztikt tikai ar kaut kādām konstruktora iemaņām. Ir vajadzīga loģiskā domāšana, kuru attīsta matemātika. Nevajag mācēt galvā uzreiz izrēķināt kaut kādas formulas, bet kārtība, secība ir jāievēro - loģika. Kā arī, lai dabūtu kādu iekārtu gatavu no nulles, arī ir jāspriež loģiski.
Pagaidām tēmas autors pretendē uz lodētāja darba vietu, ko var iemācīt jebkuram sakarīgam bezdarbiniekam, pat bomzis var tikt apmācīts darboties ar lodāmuru.
Manuprāt, elektronikas speciālists ir cilvēks, kas spēj domāt loģiski, prot izstrādāt kaut kādus iekārtas rasējumus, to izkārtojumu, tā lai beigās viss ir ekonomiski izmantots un savu darbu gatavais produkts spēj darīt patstāvīgi bez _bugiem_.

----------


## janys

> Man liekas, ka Epis un citi mudinātaji ir aizgājuši mazliet par tālu no tēmas. Pirms kaut ko rakstam, izlasām tēmas nosaukumu un pārdomājam vai tas, ko gribējāt rakstīt atbilst nosaukumam.
> Tā kā man pašam skolā, profesija ir saistīta ar elektroniku, tad neteikšu, ka var iztikt tikai ar kaut kādām konstruktora iemaņām. Ir vajadzīga loģiskā domāšana, kuru attīsta matemātika. Nevajag mācēt galvā uzreiz izrēķināt kaut kādas formulas, bet kārtība, secība ir jāievēro - loģika. Kā arī, lai dabūtu kādu iekārtu gatavu no nulles, arī ir jāspriež loģiski.
> Pagaidām tēmas autors pretendē uz lodētāja darba vietu, ko var iemācīt jebkuram sakarīgam bezdarbiniekam, pat bomzis var tikt apmācīts darboties ar lodāmuru.
> Manuprāt, elektronikas speciālists ir cilvēks, kas spēj domāt loģiski, prot izstrādāt kaut kādus iekārtas rasējumus, to izkārtojumu, tā lai beigās viss ir ekonomiski izmantots un savu darbu gatavais produkts spēj darīt patstāvīgi bez _bugiem_.


 Lai bomzis pamēģina lodēt mobilo telefonu trīcošam rokām nekas nesanāks un ja švaka redze kā ielodēs sīku kondensātoru vai citu radio elementu tagad dominē SMD. Lūk ko atradu youtube.com - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NN7UGWYmBY

----------


## juris90

šo un to es ari tagad pameģināšu no tā video. a ko viņš tur pilina vietam un vietām viņš ar pindzeli noiet?

----------


## janys

> šo un to es ari tagad pameģināšu no tā video. a ko viņš tur pilina vietam un vietām viņš ar pindzeli noiet?


  Tur bija flomāsteris uz kura uzrakstīts ''flux pen''- latviski - kusnis. Man liekas tas ir kautkas līdzīgs kanifolijam ko viņš pindzelēja.

----------


## Delfins

video pa smuko, bet anyway, ja runā par speciālistu (un it īpaši inženieru novirzienā), tad matemātika/fizika/ģeometrija/rasēšana un t.t. must-have.
Jebkurā gadījumā zem speciālista slēpjās gan šaura profila, gan tai pat laikā plašā profila zināšanas. Jāizprot visādi dzīves procesi un t.t.

----------


## Epis

(pa tēmu)
Es te klausījos pa rādio nesen runāja, par to bezdarbu, un kā vienas no pieprasītākajiem ir koderi, metinātāji,  tūristu gidi, un vidēja līmeņa vadītāji, bet elektroniķus,tehniķus cik atceros nenosauca tākā kodēšanas prasmes (it seviški web lapu kodēšana, un kompja softi) ir stabilas vērtības, 

ja kas es pēdējos 2 mēnešus pats arī mācos tajā ASP cept tās mājaslapas, un faktiski jau lapa ir gatava, protams tā nav parasta http lapa, bet gan dinamiskā, kura visu infu ielādē ,attēlo lapā no datubāzes, un otra programma, kas ļauj atkal no interneta ielādēt informāciju mājaslapā (kautvai no mobīlā paņem un ieliec bildes, ziņas, un citu info, caur esošo browseri bez nekādām papild programmām un čakariem, tā lai būtu ātri un ērti  :: , vēlāk taisīšu arī onlain shopa daļu

----------


## Didzis

Da kāds sakars elektroniķim ir ar interneta lapu veidošanu? Pasargdies no elektroniķu taisītām lapām, kuru izskats parasti ir vienkarši briesmīgs. Paši tak sakat par matemātisko domāšanu, bet mājas lapu taisīšana ir māksla. Lai macētu uztaisīt mājaslapu vajag iemācīties  zīmēt, gleznot, fotogrāfēt, filmēt, kompozīciju, u.t.t. Epis, majaslapas" necep"  ::  , bet papriekšu beidz datorgrafikas un dizaina fakultāti.

----------


## deivs001

Didzi, nejauc programmēšanu ar dizaina izveidi. Normālās iestādēs to dara 2 atsevišķi cilvēki, cerēsim, ka Epis arī to nedarīs pats. Vai arī, ja darīs, tad atstās kaut kādu minimālsimu ar ļoti maz saviem mākslas darbiem.
Epi, tu dienās būsi cilvēks superdators, tika daudz ko proti un māki, bet vai kaut kas arī ir novests līdz galam?

----------


## Epis

protams ka es to dizainu netaisu, mans darbs uztaisīt visu pamatu, funkcionalitāti, bet to smukumu ar CSS stiliem taisa otrs cilvēks kuram arī to lapu vaig, jo vecā lapa ir taisīta flashā un tur informācju apdeitot, ievadīt ir tīrākās galvas sāpes, un laikietilpīgs process, bet šādas automātiskās lapas ar datubāzi ir pavisam cita lieta, bet lai tādu uzķīlētu vaig tādu koderi kā es  ::

----------


## Velko

> lai tādu uzķīlētu vaig tādu koderi kā es


 Ka tik' nesanāk šādi  :: 

Taisnība jau vien ir - dizains ir viena lieta, lapas engine - pavisam cita. Tomēr - arī no "iekšpuses" lapu nevar tā vienkārši "cept". Uzrakstīt stabilu un pārdomātu kodu arī ir sava veida māksla.

----------


## Raimonds1

Katram savs. Mans priekšstats par to elektronikas lauciņu ir apmēram tāds:
1. Montieri, lodētāji un gatavu platīšu saspraudēji - vajag atbildību, darba iemaņas, vairāk vai mazāk regulārus apmācības kursus un dažāda līmeņa zināšanas par to, kas un kā darbojas.
2. Kvalificēti iekārtu uzstādītāji, uzturētāji un remontētaji - speciālas zināšanas, prasmes un pirmo pārraudzīšana.
3. Konstruktori, kas spēj pielāgot un modificēt gatavus risinājumus un novērtēt un/vai izdomāt jaunus, arī pirmo un otro pārraudzīšana.
4. IT speciālisti ar dažādu nojausmas pakāpi par elektroniku - no prasmes salodēt štekera vadus līdz ...
5. Citas jomas speciālisti, pasūta konkrētus risinājumus un pielāgo savam darbības laukam.
6. Šitie riebjas visiem pārejiem - visādi izgudrotāji un filozofi, kas apcer, kā ""line folower"" skatīties uz priekšu, kā kompensēt sprieguma ietekmi uz sildelementa jaudu, kā teorētiski varētu izdarīt to vai šito, kādas ir vispārējas tendences utt. Kaut kādas dīvainas sakritības pēc reizēm šie izdomā, kā realizēt to vai citu procesu daudz labāk un tas kļūst par standartu visiem pārējiem.

----------


## Helmars

Vēl plašs darba lauks programmētājiem ir ERP softu programmēšana. Latvijā vien ir vesels lērums kantori, kas nodarbojas ar SAP, MS Dynamics, Oracle, HansaWorld un citu produktu uzstādīšanu, pielāgošanu, uzturēšanu un nestandarta satura izstrādi. Šo produktu darbība no malas nav īsti redzama, bet tā balsta uzņēmumu darbību.

----------


## Vinchi

Lūdzu runāsim tikai par tēmu!


Lūgums RAIMONDAM un EPIM runāt tikai par tēmu nav obligāti kaut kas jāraksta šeit tikai muldēšanas pēc! 
Rakstīt konkrētāk jautājums = atbilde, nevis izplūst memuāros!
Tad jau labāk lai forumā ir klusums nekā jūsu abu nejēdzīgā muldēšana.

Vēl būtu labi ja EPIS šajā forumā vārdus CPLD, FPGA un viss kas saistās ar šo tematiku lietotu tikai loģiku sadaļā!

----------


## marizo

Ir jau dažādi apsvērumi, kādēļ kaut ko mācīties. Daļa grupas bija cilvēki, kam patiesi interesēja kaut ko uzbūvēt, salodēt utt. un secīgi apgūt lietas, kas nepieciešamas; daļa nāca, lai iemācītos to, ko nepārzin, arī bez pārliecības, ka tas viņus interesēs. Tāpat arī ar sekmēm - daļa aizgāja prom pēc 1..2 semestra, daļa kaut kā pabeidza, daļa pabeidza labi. Bet uzskatu, ka arī sekmes nav noteicošais rādītājs, vai strādāsi labi atalgotu darbu (vai pašreizējā situācijā- vai vispār kaut kur strādāsi).
Elektronika ir pietiekoši plaša nozare, tādēļ jau arī mācības ir vispusīgas. Pamatlietas vajag iemācīties par iespējami vairāk novirzieniem, tālak jau var specializēties pēc paša vēlmēm, intereses un citiem faktoriem- vai nu tur uz kontrolleru programmēšanu, audio pastiprinātāju būvi, TV remontu vai radioviļņu iekārtu projektēšanu utt. Protams, ne vienmēr un visur matemātikas zināšanas ir obligātas, tomēr *matemātika attīsta loģisko domāšanu*.

Par programmēšanu. Nezinu, no kurienes radies, bet man ir pieņēmums, ka elektroniķim programmēšanu apgūt ir vieglāk, nekā programmētājam apgūt elektroniku. No elektronikas man vairāk interesē tieši ciparu shēmas, mikrokontrolleri tādēļ loģiski seko vajadzība apgūt gan mikrokontrolleru programmēšanu, gan uz datora kādu datu apmaiņas/apstrādes programmu izveidot. Vispār jau es pat gribēju mācīties par programmētāju, bet labi vien, ka nesanāca. Diez vai tur kas labs būtu sanācis, ņemot vērā manus sasniegumus pašmācībā.  :: 

Nedaudz esmu strādājis uzņēmumā, kas nodarbojas ar izstrādi. Cik zinu, tad necik spīdoši vairs neiet. Pasūtījumi nelieli, izmaksas pasūtītājs grib samazināt līdz minimumam. Atliek piekrist M_J, ka pašreiz LV pēc konstruktoriem-projektētājiem vajadzības nav. Bet vienmēr tā tas turpināties nevarētu- lai ekonomikas pastāvētu, jaražo preces ar pievienoto vērtību, nevis jāpelna uz pirkšanu, pārdošanu, NĪ spekulācijām.

----------


## Raimonds1

Es taču nestrīdēšos ar tevi ne par ko. Piekrītu tam , kurs teica, ka autors pretendē uz lodētāja vietu. Par matemātikas nozīmi piekrītu, ka tā jāzina.

----------


## janys

Te apsaktījos vienu sludinājumu par darba piedāvājumu atbilstu darba prasībām  - http://www.ss.lv/lv/work/are_required/pupil/ to firmu nevarēju saszvanīt

----------


## a_masiks

Nu un? Varbūt vajadzēja aiziet uz Moseru mūkusalas ielā, tur no sākuma painteresēties?

----------


## Raimonds1

Tagad LTV 100.panta atkartojums par izglītību, tsk profesionālo.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Rodas iespaids ka vai nu teksti tiek drukaati nemaz nedomaajot


 Viņš reiz lielījās, ka drukājot tikpat ātri cik rakstot... un skolotājas viņam visdrīzāk nebija, jo skolā nemaz nav gājis, visdrīzāk mājas mācības...

Ja runā par pīpēšanu, tad viņš visdrīzāk pīpē kapronu.

----------

